# 2006 Krs23 Toyhauler



## HogaRoo (Oct 23, 2007)

I thinking of selling my Roo. Looks like we're upgrading to a motorhome. Very clean,I don't think the stove has even be used,non smokers, new tires, electric jack. It's been a great unit for my wife and I. Any interest on here? I'm asking 12K but will look at all offers. Located just south of Atlanta. It will hold a full sized Harley Electraglide!


----------



## musicman (Feb 8, 2010)

Good luck on selling your Outback, that is a very fair price. I saw a 2007 23KRS at a dealer that sold for $13,900. I just bought a repo '06 23KRS last week for $10,900. Fairly clean "factory" condition, missing a few items including the bedspread.

Can't wait for better weather to get started customizing. Looking at my mod wish list, 4 are your posts. My bike is a Dyna Super Glide Custom. Do you use a wheel chock for your bike or do the D rings hold it sufficiently?

Thanks,
DS


----------



## HogaRoo (Oct 23, 2007)

Hogaroo is definately for sale. I just bought a motorhome. It's like a 2 bedroom with the front bed. It's been a great unit. It will hold a full size Electraglide! $11,500. Email for more info.


----------



## HogaRoo (Oct 23, 2007)

No interest??? Very clean, new A/C last summer, receiver hitch on back with removable large ABS storage box,Flat screen,dvd player, satelite mod,easy access to propane mod, ramp mod. Equalizer hitch with sway bars included...ready to go!
Kip Henry 678-523-7920


----------



## RCAerobat (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey,

If you still have it, I am interested. Send me a PM or email please. If you have some pictures, I'd love to see them.

Thanks,
Emory


----------



## HogaRoo (Oct 23, 2007)

This Roo is sold. Thanks to Dan &Darla. Hope they enjoy it as much as we did!


----------

